# A/V info display in Netflix



## eugenegh2 (May 5, 2012)

Somehow I enabled the A/V info display in Netflix on the TiVo Mini. In between shows I tested the thumbs up and down buttons to see if it would change the rating. This did not do anything except enable the A/V info. 

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I see it by pressing the Info button. Also I notice that if I leave it on screen for more then a second the bottom line does not go away. I have to display it again and then clear it quickly for it to take that bottom line.

If you're seeing it all the time then that's not normal. Not sure if it'll help but there is a hidden menu you can get to by pressing....

Up up down down left right left right up up up up

It has some info and maybe a couple of settings.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I see it by pressing the Info button. Also I notice that if I leave it on screen for more then a second the bottom line does not go away. I have to display it again and then clear it quickly for it to take that bottom line.
> 
> If you're seeing it all the time then that's not normal. Not sure if it'll help but there is a hidden menu you can get to by pressing....
> 
> ...


How do you get to this menu while playing a title on Netflix? As soon as I hit Up, it exits out of the title playing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do it in the menu.


----------



## eugenegh2 (May 5, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I see it by pressing the Info button. Also I notice that if I leave it on screen for more then a second the bottom line does not go away. I have to display it again and then clear it quickly for it to take that bottom line.
> 
> If you're seeing it all the time then that's not normal. Not sure if it'll help but there is a hidden menu you can get to by pressing....
> 
> ...


Thanks, it was the info button. I also found the bottom line does not clear unless info is pressed quickly enough.


----------

